# Opti-2 Universal 2-Cycle Oil



## hotajax (May 27, 2009)

Anybody using this oil in their weed whackers, chain saw, push mowers, or hedge trimmers? Seems expensive, but if it is truly universal, seems like it's pretty convenient. No, I don't sell it.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have not used it but we do sell it in our store. I do know we have a lot of customers who will only buy it, they swear by it (most buy by the packet but a few buy by the case). We also sell the full line of stihl oils and I do believe the opti at times out sells the stihl.


----------



## hotajax (May 27, 2009)

*What is the Name of Your Store*

and maybe the URL? Thanks.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

yes they work, good for grandma that doesn't understand how to mix. matter of fact its better cause its sythetic oil instead of conventional


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.opti2-4.com/html/opti-2.html


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

An old subject I thought I'd bring up again and hear of others results that may use it. I purchased a bottle of it and have been using it on my 66cc Flying Horse motor bicycle engine. I've been running it at a 100:1 ratio mix. I have noticed a difference in mileage, pick up speed, less smoke and runs smoother. I'll be switching to this in all my 2 cycle engines.


----------

